# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Как скачать аудиокнигу

## Radik

Харе Кришна. Я хочу сказать в ббт аудиокнигу БГ. Я оплатил 10 долларов. Деньги списались, а ссылки на скачивание нет. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## vijitatma das

На сайте bbtmedia.com?

Попробую написать, выяснить, в чем дело.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харе Кришна. Я хочу сказать в ббт аудиокнигу БГ. Я оплатил 10 долларов. Деньги списались, а ссылки на скачивание нет. Помогите пожалуйста.


Сообщите, пожалуйста, Ваше имя и номер заказа.

----------


## vijitatma das

Как Вам, ответили? Должны были с Вами связаться.

----------

